# Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1060-Edition: Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-6500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1060-Edition: Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-6500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Nur für kurze Zeit gibt es einen neuen Aktions-PC mit der Geforce GTX 1060 und einem Intel Core i5-6500, der inklusive Windows 10 für nur 999 Euro statt 1.149 Euro angeboten wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1060-Edition: Geforce GTX 1060, Core i5-6500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. November 2016)

Der ist ausverkauft?

Wieviel waren denn im Bestand?
2 oder 3?

Ich hab fast den gleichen PC mit besseren Komponenten (bessere SSD, HD, Mainboard,  Gehäuse, Dämmung, Lautheit, ...).
Der war 400 EUR billiger.

Selbst für Zusammenbau und Versand dürften nicht so viel draufgehen.

Aber schön, wenn der Umsatz stimmt.


----------



## XXTREME (12. November 2016)

@Wuselsurfer -> Für 600€ einen besseren PC  ?? Aus Gebrauchtteilen vielleicht .


----------



## Schrotti (12. November 2016)

Ich habe diesen PC gerade erst empfohlen denn für den Preis ist der ok.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. November 2016)

XXTREME schrieb:


> @Wuselsurfer -> Für 600€ einen besseren PC  ??


Nö, alles neu.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. November 2016)

Allein schon wegen so einem mittelmäßigem Netzteil würde ich mir das Ding nicht kaufen. Und wieso ein H170 Board? Wegen USB 3.1 Support ?

Unterm Strich ist der PC für den Preis in Ordnung, aber das Netzteil geht garnicht.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der ist ausverkauft?
> 
> Wieviel waren denn im Bestand?
> 2 oder 3?
> ...



Laber nicht... Selbst wenn du dir den PC ohne BS nachbaust, kommst du schon auf 1000 €


----------



## CiD (13. November 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab fast den gleichen PC mit besseren Komponenten (bessere SSD, HD, Mainboard,  Gehäuse, Dämmung, Lautheit, ...).
> Der war 400 EUR billiger.


CPU, Grafikkarte und SSD kosten zusammen schon ~500€.
Dann hast du also für Mainboard, RAM, Gehäuse, Netzteil, HDD, Brenner, Lüfter zusammen nur 100€ bezahlt? Wo?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. November 2016)

CiD schrieb:


> CPU, Grafikkarte und SSD kosten zusammen schon ~500€.
> Dann hast du also für Mainboard, RAM, Gehäuse, Netzteil, HDD, Brenner, Lüfter zusammen nur 100€ bezahlt? Wo?


Wer sagt denn was von 600.- EUR?
Ach, das ist ja ein Sonderangebot.


----------

